# Bindings for Yes Greats 19



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

*K2 Lien AT with the swappable bushes / pod thingies [probably the most versatile binding i've used in a while]
*Flux XF
*Burton Cartel
*Rome Katana / Targa 

are options I would consider as well


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Now Drive and Union Falcor are treating me well.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Burton Genisis is awesome on that board, rode it last week before I ruined myself and had to come home early. The transition between heel and toe was exceptional I thought.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks for the input everyone! I’m going to look into these options.


----------



## picasso (Jan 15, 2018)

For a locked-in feeling freestyle bindings I would look at:
- Rome DODs over the Targas
- Now Pilots over the Drives
- Cartels should be fine too

The Greats isn't really a stiff board after all.


----------



## ianmhart1 (Sep 6, 2018)

I have a 19 greats with stratas and I have tried it with a pair of now drives swapped in from my other board. The stratas were a way better match with the greats than the drives. I found the drives felt kind of funny, def. more responsive, but less connected if that makes sense.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

^ I hear what you’re saying. Maybe the skate tech is effected by the wide width under foot... Anyway I’m thinking Falcors will fix my “issue” and speed things up edge to edge. The reality might be that the board is just a little wide for me.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> ^ I hear what you’re saying. Maybe the skate tech is effected by the wide width under foot... Anyway I’m thinking Falcors will fix my “issue” and speed things up edge to edge. The reality might be that the board is just a little wide for me.


So I did have a similar experience as above with my NS Swift which is pretty wide. Not sure on the Greats. 

When I first tried out the Swift with my Union Falcors, it was extremely responsive but still felt slow to turn at times which is really weird. After putting on softer bindings (now brigade and Rome Katanas), the board felt way better. All I can think of was that the Falcors we're just too stiff for the Swift. Can't really explain it otherwise. 
I thought the Brigades might not not be stiff enough, but they feel more responsive than the Falcors did. Perhaps it's just that I have better feel and better control over the edge? I imagine the Greats is stiffer than the Swift though. And you can always "soften" the drives with the bushings and ankle straps. I had to stiffen up both of those on my drives to match my Falcors. 

Falcors are awesome on my longer Iguchi though!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

